# [SOLVED] nfs pro street and most wanted crash



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

i've tried to run both of them..but it doesn't work...!!!! when i try to play them...it apears blank screen and then ...crash....windows error with don't send and debug...!!! why it's buzzing me this piece of crap...!!! i have sp2 and i've tried on sp3 too...but under sp3 the both games runs great...!!!
under sp2 instead..nothing seems to work corectly...!!! i don't have any idea...!!!! what could be the problem...my hardware configuration for both games is good enough to run them...!!!!what's the problem...??? thanks and keep rolling this forum is great...
!!!:4-dontkno:Thinkingo:4-gun::4-hanged:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

Hey mikkah.

If the games work on SP3, why not simply use SP3? Service pack 2 is known for having a lot of compatibility issues.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

I agree with Lord Sirian here
you need to keep windows up to date, so install SP3 instead of SP2 and keep it downloading important updates.
No one who has Windows XP is using SP2 anymore, no matter how stable it is


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

ok guy's...i agree with this to..but if i think much deeper...i make one conclusion...and perhaps one question...Why on the others pc's works..and on mine it doesn't work...???? i mean that i have friends that are playing both games on Sp2 and run's great...!!! here is the problem...why on my pc it doesn;t work...only with Sp3 edition...???


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

There are many reasons that this could be for. Their computers may have more up-to-date versions of SP2, etc. etc.

However it isn't really much concern, SP3 is a really good upgrade from SP2. So there isn't any reason not to use it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

I have top say that SP2 was very stable indeed
all the games works great, but here's your problem
it could be that your copy of windows SP2 have been corrupted from some errors and viruses and so on
and when you install SP3 the windows errors will be fixed with SP3 
so the best way to play the games on SP2 is to do a full PC format, that way all the games should work again
so that's why you should keep using SP3


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: nfs pro street and most wanted crash*

ok..thanks for posting...now i am really understand...so i will return to my old Os,,,Sp3....work's for me...and i don't care about other's opinion...!!! thanks again for help I owe you guy's for this one...!!! have a nice day and thanks...!!!

NO VIRUSES,NO ERRORS,NO PROBLEMS,JUST GAMING AND GAMING..AND GAMING AGAIN...!!!! SP3 THE BEST...!!!! CHEERS AND GREETINGS!!!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to help
have a nice time gaming


----------

